
How to Send a File - kevinguay
https://blog.xkcd.com/2019/08/26/how-to-send-a-file/
======
_o-O-o_
Interesting. Never even knew XKCD had a blog until now. I love the way you can
read all his posts on one massive page lol
[https://blog.xkcd.com](https://blog.xkcd.com)

